# Neue Variante des Crack-Dialers



## Heiko (14 Juni 2002)

Dass es sich bei den sogenannten Crack-Dialern (also 0190-Dialern, die angeblich "geknackt" wurden und dadurch nichts kosten) um einen ausgemachten Blödsinn und Schwindel handelt, hat sich mittlerweile ja herumgesprochen. Nun erreichte mich eine Mail eines Lesers, die auf einen ähnlichen aber neuen Sachverhalt hinwies:

Nun sind die Dialer nicht mehr komplett kostenlos, sondern nur noch in der ersten Stunde. Aber lesen Sie selbst:


> eBrief!!
> BITTE GRÜNDLICH LESEN !!
> 
> Viele Erotik-Webmaster arbeiten mit Tricks wie angeblichen "Crack-Dialer" oder gehackten Dialer um sich Umsätze zu schaffen.
> ...


Was davon zu halten ist, ist klar: hier soll mal wieder der Nutzer über den Tisch gezogen werden. Um das zu verwirklichen müßte der Anbieter Ihnen die eingezogenen Kosten zurücküberweisen. Ob er das tun wird ist mehr als fraglich.

Auch hier mal wieder: Finger weg!


----------



## technofreak (14 Juni 2002)

Das schlimme daran ist, daß das eine besonders perfide Masche ist. 
In der Kombination Hormonausschüttung und "kostenlos" 
dürfte sich mancher blindlings in sein bzw. das Verderben seines Kontos stürzen. 
 Hinterher kommt dann zwar in Form der Telefonrechnung das große Heulen und Zähneklappern, 
aber dann ist´s zu spät.  :cry: 
Leider kann man nicht alle Leute erreichen und vor sich selbst schützen! 

@Heiko

wo bleibt das MG


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2002)

Wo gibts denn das?


----------



## technofreak (14 Juni 2002)

@Heiko

Ich schick dir gleich ´ne Mail!


----------



## Rahmat (15 Juni 2002)

Hallo Heiko, Dialerfucker, Technofreak und alle anderen,
bin auch mal wieder im Lande.

Obige mail habe ich auch bekommen, dabei müßte sich doch herumgesprochen haben, dass meine emailadresse für sowas nicht taugt .

Wollte die mail schon posten, aber das hat Heiko ja schon gemacht.

Ein paar Gedanken dazu:

>BITTE GRÜNDLICH LESEN !!

Nicht nur, auch denken 

>Viele Erotik-Webmaster arbeiten mit Tricks wie angeblichen "Crack-Dialer" oder gehackten Dialer um sich Umsätze zu schaffen.

Wer hätte es gedacht.

>- - Wir denken das ist der falsche Weg! 

aha, bin neugierig auf den "richtigen" Weg.

>Um uns dennoch von anderen Erotik-Seiten abzuheben, haben wir beschlossen, einen TEST-Login für unsere Neukunden einzurichten. 

wie originell

>Der Login kann beliebig oft 60 Minuten zum Test benutzt werden. 

Das hättet ihr wohl gerne, beliebig oft 60 Min.
Da sieht man mal in was für Größenordnungen die Damen und Herren rechnen (finanziell) *taschenrechnerhol*.
Außerdem ein kleiner Tipp: 60 Minuten als Test ist aus zwei Gründen unglaubwürdig:
Erstens: Viel zu lang für einen Test. Im Geschäft bekommt man auch Proben, aber die sind klein. Wir hatten mal ein Reformhaus (für die, die noch keine postings von mir gelesen haben), ich weiß das.
Zweitens: Die meisten Herren sind schon viiiiiieeeeell früher "fertig".

>Aus Fairness bitten wir sie aber ab und zu einmal länger als 60 Minuten online zu bleiben, damit sich der Dienst auch für uns rentiert.

1.)"rentiert"
Es rentiert sich also erst ab 1 Stunde. Das andere sind sozusagen Peanuts (*nochmaldentaschenrechnerhol*).
Peanuts entwickelt sich glaube ich zu einem meiner Lieblingsworte.
Welcher Bankchef hat es gleich noch mal mit Pomp eingeführt?
Ach ja und IBM und Linux und Peanuts.
Also Peanuts kann man immer mal gut einflechten, das hat so was geschäftsmänniges. 
2.) Fairness: Mir kommen gleich die Tränen vor Rührung.
Aber ist ja schon echt der Überhammer, wenn ausgerechnet in so einer mail das Wort Fairness steht.
Ich habe ein recht gutes mailprogramm, das mit künstlicher Intelligenz arbeitet. Das hat für das Wort "Fairness" automatisch den Schrifttyp "Frankenstein" gewählt, ihr wißt schon, wo das Blut von den einzelnen Buchstaben heruntertropft.

>Viel Spass mit unserem Angebot, schauen Sie sich doch einfach mal um. 

Den sollte man schon haben, für soviel Geld.

>Hier ein paar Appetizer: 
>(Sexbildchen gelöscht)

Heiko, alter Spielverderber, vielleicht sollte ich die Bilder doch noch irgendwie einbinden (natürlich ohne dem hinterlegten teuren Link). Aber mein "Lieblingsbild, wo die (was für ein deutsch, aber das passiert halt, wenn die Hirnzellen runterwandern. Ach kennt Ihr den: Trifft eine einsame männliche Hirnzelle eine andere und fragt "So leer hier, wo sind die anderen ?" "Alle unten!") mit den großen Titten drauf ist, ist eh durch ein anderes ersetzt. 

>Download 
>des TEST-Zugangs: 

>HIER 
Das wäre ja die Härte gewesen wenn hier der Link gewesen wäre   .

>- - (60 Minuten!!) 

217,80 DM. Die Progressiven unter Euch können sich den Europreis selber ausrechnen. Wißt ihr übrigens, was das beste am Euro ist? Die verschiedenen Münzen aus den unterschiedlichen Ländern. Da könnte ich glatt Numismatiker (ist doch das richtige Wort für Münzsammler oder?)werden.

Der Absender war auch recht originell: "Kundenberatung", da fühlt man sich doch gleich gut aufgehoben.

Was als nächstes der Punkt wäre, wäre die Frage, ob sich eindeutig nachweisen ließe, dass der Absender der email auch der Anbieter des Dienstes ist. Wenn dann die Telekom nicht Inkassostelle ist, müßte man doch eigentlich zocken können, oder? Es liegt doch ein eindeutiges Angebot vor.
Aber da soll sich lieber jemand anderes die Finger verbrennen.

In diesem Sinne Liebe Grüße

  Rahmat  

P.S. War gerade 2 Tage in Köln bei der Vorstellung des neuen Macromedia-Studios (Flash, Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Freehand + ColdFusion).
Ist ja schon genial, das Teil.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Juni 2002)

@Rahmat:
immer wieder erfrischend deine Artikel zu lesen.  :lol: 
Hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen.  :roll: 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (15 Juni 2002)

Hi Frank,

entschuldige, dass ich Dich vergessen habe.  :cry:  :bigcry:  :cry: 

- Entzugserscheinung -
Würde ja öfter posten, aber muß zwischendurch auch mal was produktives machen, von dem ich auch irgendwann mal was abbeißen kann.
Ist schon ein schönes Gefühl, vermißt zu werden. Da wird einem so richtig wohlig warm um's Herz. Das Posting entschädigt für meine 27 Std. Arbeit pro Tag, während alle anderen draußen baden (natürlich auch 27 Std. / Tag)  .
Baut richtig auf. Ich denke das reicht für ca. 2-3 Wochen.
Dann könnt Ihr euch ja ungefähr darauf einstellen, wann ich wieder poste.  
Ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie habe ich mich verändert.
Ich setze mich hin und will irgendwas vernünftiges posten. Und was dabei rauskommt ist immer ... naja, Ihr lest es ja.
Das ist immer so als ob "es" von alleine schreibt. 
Kommt mir fast so vor wie automatisches Schreiben. Ihr wißt schon Jane Roberts und Seth usw. 
Fühlt sich aber irgendwie echt crazy an. Ihr wißt schon "They are coming to take me away hihihohohaha!", (Hey Technofreak ...)

In diesem Sinne

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2002)

Und der Dialer, der hinter diesem Spam hängt, ist ein handelsüblicher Stardialer. Und da Mainpean/Stardialer nichts dagegen tut gehen jetzt alle Beschwerden von mir zusätzlich an die FST, als auch an die Telekom als neuen Provider (hat sie etwa das Spammerunfreundliche uunet.de rausgeworfen?).


----------



## Rahmat (17 Juni 2002)

Hallo Gast,

wieso an die Telekom und wieso an die FST?

Das ist doch so, als ob man sich bei einem Einbrecher und dessen Kumpanen über deren Einbrüche beschwert.

Die wissen doch längst, dass sie eingebrochen haben und wissen auch längst, dass das nicht o.k. ist und lachen sich ins Fäustchen, ist denen doch sch..-egal.
"Man sollte" ihnen doch nicht auch noch die Genugtuung gönnen, dass "man" sich darüber ärgert.
Da müssen sie sich doch bestätigt fühlen, dass sie mit ihren Betrügereien auf dem richtigen Weg sind.
Siehe dazu auchh http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=426 , mein posting an Sascha ff.

*Sperren, sperren, sperren, ...*
Alle anderen dazu anhalten auch zu *sperren, sperren, sperren, ...*
und dann sich über die nutzlosen mails (wenn das aussortieren nicht in arbeit ausartet) amüsieren und sich seinen Teil denken .....

Halte ich persönlich für effektiver, bedeutet für Dich weniger Kampf und fühlt sich doch nicht schlecht an, oder?

mfg   Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

*Da kommt freude auf!*

Ich habe einen relativ lansamen rechner. Wie langsam sage ich nicht, sonst lachen wieder alle. Auf jeden fall habe ich diese Poscht schon 4 mal bekommen, jedesmal von einem anderem Absender. Das Fatale bei meinem Rechner ist aber nun, dass sich Outlook nur Langsam Beim Start Aufbaut, und schon längst alle Server Abgefragt hat, bis ich tatsächkich klicken kann- Aber die Satusleiste seh ich schon- 4 neue Nachrichten!

*Freu*- endlich denk mal jemand an mich! Leider musste ich dann feststellen, das eine Mail ein Newsletter war (Ein Langiliger) und die beiden Anderen diese tollen Dialer. Inzwischen steht da übrigens nur noch 50 minuten.

Was ich noch fragen wollte: In jeder Mail ist ein anderer Absender, und ich habe KEINE luscht mich jedesmal aus dem Verteiler auszutragen- Wo beschwehr ich mich denn da?

Und nochwas: (Gehört hier nicht rein, aber egal) Schrecken Dialer vor der Aol Software zurück? (Also ich schrecke davor zurück, wie steht's mit den Dialern?) Ich kann ja schließlich unterscheiden, ob sich das Dfü oder sch**** AOL einwählt..

* Viel Text, viele Fehler, aber ich bin müde. *
Adios Amigos
[email protected]  <-- Bin Dankbar um eine Antwort!


----------



## Stefan100 (16 Juli 2002)

Hallo Amigo   :bandit   , langsame Rechner machen wirklich müde...  :argl: 
Du benutzt Outlook? Laß`das sein am besten. Ich habe damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Sch***** Microsoftdreck.


----------

